# Newbie - DP has azoospermia



## madrid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone.  DP (38 soon) and I (35 soon) have been TTC naturally for 13 months.  I have children from a previous marriage.  We had DP's SA results back last week and it wasn't good.    Basically he has azoospermia.  There was no sperm detected in his semen at all.  We were obviously very shocked and upset.  DP is very fit and healthy, doesn't smoke, hardly drinks etc.  He has been referred by his GP to see a Urologist.  The waiting time will be several months apparently.  We are hoping to go down the sperm retrieval (ICSI) route eventually.  We know we have no chance of getting any Nhs funding as I have children.  Due to our ages do you think we should be researching and contacting clinics now or should we be patient and see what the Nhs Urologist has to say?   I feel like we shouldn't be wasting any more time and we should just bite the bullet and get on with it.  On the otherhand, we have only had the bad news last week and perhaps I am just being impatient?  We live near Bristol by the way.  I would really welcome any suggestions or advice or stories about anything related.  Thanks so much for reading.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Elaine
XXX


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Elaine,

welcome to the board!

So sorry to hear about your problems, sounds like it came as a bit of a shock!

We find out the results of my DP's SA on Tuesday and I know that if there's a problem we'd want to get it sorted as soon as we could, so for me impatience wouldn't come into it!!!

I really can't be of much help to you I'm afraid, except to say I know what I would want to do - start researching and getting on with it!

Lots and lots of love and luck with it hun.

Sue


----------



## Shell1974 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello Elaine, 

My Dh has azoospermia, we found this out last September.  We decided to go ahead with a TESE (operation to retrieve sperm), this wasn't funded on the NHS so we have to pay (£1200) from being referred to the specialist to the operation being done was about 3 months!!!  We got told there was a 5% change of any sperm being there, but luckily they found 5 tubes worth with some good wrigglers  .  We are now waiting to start ICSI which we are having funded through the NHS, luckily we are in an area with a short waiting list so our treatment starts in July Dh and I are both 32 and have no children from previous relationships.  

Michelle


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Elaine, Im sorry to hear about your DH. We are in the same situation and after our TESE there was no way we would be able to do ICSI. It was a terrible shock for us as we had set our sights on ICSI and have had to change our goal posts so to speak...........

We are using donor sperm now and i am in the middle of our first DIVF.

Love Bronte xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Elaine,

Same here. My DH originally had less than a million sperm, then a SA revealed it had dropped to zero, then we had a PESA and then a TESE and unfortunately all came back with a NIL result. 

It is a terrible shock and one that takes time to sink in and become real. I feel for you both - it's really hard to accept what you are faced with. We pinned all our hopes on the PESA and TESE but it wasn't meant to be. DH had a number of blood tests carried out - that can sometimes give an indication of whether a PESA or TESE is worth pursuing. No doubt the consultant/urologist will be able to best advise.

On a more positive note we accepted that donor was our only option if we wanted our own pregnancy and like Bronte I am now in the middle of my second IVF. I have had some FET and DIUIs inbetween.

Wishing you all the luck in whatever you choose to do.

Natalie x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Meant to say Elaine - I am at the Bristol CRM and cannot rate them highly enough. I actually changed clinics from Cromwell Cardiff/Swansea and have to say the change was the right decision.

They will send you a pack in the post if you contact them.

Natalie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi elaine and welcome to ff - sorry to hear that things are taking so long but good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## madrid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Ladies, thanks so much for your replies.  I really appreicate it.  It makes me feel I'm not quite alone.  DP isn't much of a talker.

Natalie - wishing you all the best with your IVF treatment.  Fingers crossed for you hun!!  When you mention the CRM, is that the clinic in Priory Rd, Clifton?  Not sure what CRM stands for?  I have heard really good reports about that clinic.  One thing that worries me though is that to ftt their eligibility criteria it mentions BMI and relationship status.  I will now obviously be losing weight (I am 1 and a half stone overweight according to my BMI) but do you think they are very strict?  What if I don't lose the weight in time?  Also, we're not married yet.  Been together for 4 yrs and engaged.  Was saving for a wedding but now it might have to go towards treatment (bit of a catch 22).  Do we really need to be married even though we are paying to go private?  Sorry for all the questions but I'm a bit confused.  

Bronte - thanks for welcoming me to the board and I wish you all the luck in the world with your IVF treatment.

Michelle - sorry to hear that your DH has azoospermia too.  Do you mind me asking if they did tests to find out the cause?  I'm just curious if they go into it in that much depth or if they just conentrate on retrieving sperm?  My DP had a hernia op when he was 5, not sure if that was the cause though yet.  Fingers crossed that he is producing sperm.  5 tubes worth?  Wow.  Bet that was a huge relief.  I hope it works 1st time for you both.

It was lovely to 'meet' you all.  Sorry if I asked any daft questions.  My mind is still whizzing and it can be all a bit overwhelming.

Thanks again.
Elaine
XXX


----------



## madrid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi, forgot to wish Sue good luck for Tuesday!  Sorry Sue.  Thanks for replying before and I will be thinking of you and sending you positive vibes for next Tuesday.  I hope all is well. 

Meerkat - thanks for the positive news about not being married.  It would be lovely if we won the lottery eh?  I don't want a massive wedding or anything but I would like to do it with a little bit of class iykwim and unfortunately it all involves money, money, money!  Oh well, maybe after I give birth (see postive thinking already)!!     

I'm gonna keep on with the diet/healthy eating plan and continue to do a bit of research about azoospermia and possible fertility treatments.  I figure it's all I can do but at least I feel like I am doing something to TTC rather than just play the waiting game and feel totally bl**dy well useless.

Thanks again.

Elaine
XXX


----------



## Shell1974 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello Elaine, 

Before Dh had a TESE my doctor did some blood test, one was to see if his brain was telling his testicals to produce sperm and the other was to check him for cystic fibrosis, the cystic fibrosis can back clear  and the other one showed his brain was working overtime to tell him testicals to produce sperm!!  When we saw the private male doctor, he couldn't tell us why he has azoospermia, it's just one of those things!  This has taken Dh a long time to undestand, as being a man he needs a reason why he has no sperm, and it doesn't help as his brother has 2 beautiful girls.  It's strange as you try and think of so many stupid things to explain the reason why, his Mum did say he had mumps when he was little?  My female doctor didn't recommend TESE as she said the blood test indicated there would be no sperm retreived, but we went ahead anyway and are so thankful we did.

I wouldn't worry about not being married, when we had a councelling session we were given information and it looks like as long as you have been together 2 years you will get NHS funding. 

If you have any other questions, please just ask it's nice to talk to someone who understands.

Michelle


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Elaine,

Yes it is the clinic in Priory Road. 

As all the others have said, I woudln't worry about not being married. Regarding your BMI I have checked the pack that they sent me and it advises that if your BMI is greater than 30 then they would advise weight reduction prior to tx and if greater than 35 then they would not be able to offer tx.

Hope that helps.

Natalie xx


----------



## madrid (Apr 20, 2006)

Natalie - Thanks for the info.  Well the good news is that my BMI is well under 30.  Think it works out at 26.  So thankfully it shouldn't be a problem, although I still intend to lose some to get as fit and healthy as I can - can only increase your chances I guess.

Michelle - Thanks for replying and letting me know your story so far.  It made me and my DP feel very positive when I told him.  Thank goodness you both went ahead with the TESE treatment.  It just goes to show you never know and you have got to keep positive and hopeful.  Fingers crossed for you in July.   I know my DP had mumps too when he was little but I am guessing that it was the hernia op he had when he was 5 that may have caused this but who knows eh?  I think it would be nice for the men to find out if possible - maybe then, after the TTC lark is done and dusted they could then find some closure to it all.  Can't be easy on them.  Saying that, I really do think it takes a very loving and selfless lady to go through all the treatment that is required.  I do hope our men appppreciate what us ladies may have to go through.  My DP isn't saying too much at the moment about anything.  He's not much of a talker anyway and this has come as a real shock to him.  I really do feel for him.  I just hope to God he has some sperm somewhere which is useable for ICSI.  He will be so distraught otherwise.  Can't wait for him to have a blood test or another SA.  I just want to get thinks moving now.  When do you have to start taking the drugs?  Do you actually start them in July and how long for?

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Thanks again.

Elaine.
xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Elaine,
Hi There. I was browsing and saw your post. My husband is also azoospermic. We'd been trying to conceive for a year without success and I (Aged 40) went to see doc Jan'05. Husband (33yrs) went to see his G.P. too and 2 sperm analysis tests were negative. We then were referred for further investigation on NHS to infertility clinic. 10months later we got our first appointment and in March a testicular biospy confirmed no production of sperm. Our consultant had been very honest and realistic with us about this as the most likely outcome and though we were as prepared as you can be in these circumstances, it was still pretty devastating. We are now pursuing treatment using donor sperm at a private clinic. With the benefit of hindsight I wish we had cut to the chase and gone private from the ouset. We'd have saved very precious time and probably would have got in a matter of weeks what is has effectively taken over a year to find out on the NHS (no critisism of NHS - just the way it is). I can't tell you what to do obviously but I would echo the advice of the other girls. Definately find out as much as you can yourself - research, resaerch. It helps you to feel a bit more in control and is a positive way of spending time. Don't assume anyone else (including medics) knows more than you, especially about things like waiting times (NHS or private). I've found out very quickly that the situation across the country is enormously variable. Phone round places and hear from them what their waiting times are etc. You could maybe think about how far you'd be prepared to travel. The most frustrating thing for us was the waiting - just for a diagnosis. It really is a shocker. I hope you get a good result. It might be a blockage thing that can be sorted. If not, knowing one way or the other does help in terms of what might be your next options. A while back I was thinking 'no way' to donor sperm, now it's our only chance and I can't wait to get going. My husband has been more upset for me than for him - he's a real sweetheart. It's the strangest feeling but even though we are going to try donor, I can't think in any other terms than (if we have success), it being our child. Bizarre feelings all round I think. Stay close to each other and try to talk - it does help. Maybe get your partner to have a look at the men's chat area. Listen, all the best. Be good to hear how you get on. I've found this site, like everyone else, an absolute lifeline. And your questions are not daft. Just ask - any time.
Best wishes,
Po.


----------



## madrid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Po, thanks so much for sharing your experiences with me.  I think your so right, the more you know the more prepared and in control you'll feel.  Research can only be a good thing.  At least then when we see a Consultant we will know what kind of questions to ask.

We have a holiday booked in about 7 weeks.  I think we will wait until we return then start the ball rolling at a private clinic.  Thanks for informing me about your experiences with waiting times.  I think the longer it all goes on the more stressfull it must be.  I'm glad your happy with your decision to use donor sperm.  It must be a relief that you can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Hopefully, it won't be long for you now until you get your much deserved BFP.  It sounds like your Hubby is a real gem.  He will make a very special daddy.  Your child is going to be extremely lucky. My DP is just opening up about it.  He was very quiet last week and didn't want to talk about it.  Understandably!  

Thanks once again for sharing your story so far.  Everything you said made sense and it's all so precious to hear it from somebody like yourself.  

I will be posting from time to time so hopefully we can talk some more.

Take care.

Elaine
XXX


----------



## Shell1974 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Elaine, 

Not sure when I start the drugs, I phone up the hospital just last week to check they had all the forms and we had been backdated to July 2005.  They told me that we are definitely on the list and will be at the top of the list in July .  From what I can gather we will be invited to a meeting with other people and they go through all the details and information and they I start with the treatment  .  

We are excited and very nervous, just keeping everything crossed for July.

Keep thinking positive and let me know how things go for you.

Michelle


----------



## madrid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Michelle, yes - I'll keep you updated.  We're going to wait for the Nhs Urologist appointment to come through.  Were off to Cuba in about 7 weeks.  We're hoping that by the time we come back we will at least have an appointment date.  The plan is to go private after that at Bristol CRM.  My DP is currently selling his flat.  It's only just going through.  By the time we return we should have the funds to proceed with private treatment then.  The wedding will have to be put on hold for now but it's not a huge problem.  It will happen eventually.

As soon as you get any news - please let me know.  I'm not being nosey, I am just very anxious to see what happens next and to know what may lie ahead.  I will be keeping everything crossed for you for July (not long now).  I'm getting very excited for you.

Take care for now.

Elaine
xxx


----------



## sheenah (Feb 22, 2006)

hi Elaine
sorry to hear bout your bad news. my hubby was also diagnosed with azoospermia.  i know how you feel it is very shocking.  it took us another year to seek help! we had our 1st icsi in feb, managed to retrieve some sperm yipee!  unfortunately it was a bfn    however the clinic said we had a good cycle.  I think its a good idea to get referred to a clinic as for us the urologist wasnt very helpful.  good luck for the future, 
claire


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Elaine and other girls with azoospermia who I haven't met before

Just to let you know that there is a thread in the Male Factors in Infertility called Non Obstructive Azoospermia Support & Information.  Normally with NOA, FSH is raised, which sounds like the diagnosis Shell's DH received.  Howevere, there are some other girls on the thread where the cause of azoospermia is unknown (hormone levels are normal, but the diagnosis is not Obstructive either, because sperm production is very low, in the tens or only retrieved surgically). One DH also had a hernia op at a young age, I think her username is 2Rachel2.

There's a lot of us on the thread these days and you can get a lot of "support and information" funnily enough!  Please come and join us!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Elaine

Sorry to hear your news hun... it's a nasty shock isn't it?  My dh had a count of 0.3million so that wasn't much better!  Our GP was awesome he made simultaneous referrals to gynae, urologist for dh and fertility clinic all at same time.  We found it was prudent to pay privately for the initial consultations with the gynae and urologist so that they could then divert us back onto NHS for any investigations tx which is what we did, we were seen within 2 weeks and the consultations cost us about £150 each.  The fertility clinic were quite quick with their appt and because we needed other investigations from the other 2 first we left that with NHS!! 

As for the weight and marriage issues, I also have same weight as you to lose and St Marys are strict about that, I've managed a stone so far so I'm on the home straight now!   As for married, we got married about 3 months before we knew we had a problem, but I was reading the protocols for the clinic yesterday by coincidence and it actually says on there you have to have been co-habiting in a stable relationship for 3 years and that if you're not married they suggest you explore parental responsibility with a solicitor before baby's born so everyone knows where they stand!!  So dont think you'll have a problem there..

Good luck with weight loss... Stick with us on here, cos you'll get loads of support

Take care Hun

Amanda x


----------

